# MMS, mircle mineral supplement



## gds (Oct 10, 2008)

Has anyone ever used this product or know anything about it?


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

you'll probably experience bouts of nausea before completing the course of the MMS treatments of sodium chlorite coupled with lemon juice activator...

Colloidal Silver is cheaper & much less harsh


----------



## resqdoc (Dec 15, 2008)

Anything with the word 'Miracle' in it that is asking for your $ is automatically suspect.

Chlorine Dioxide is an excellent water purifier because a) it kills many pathological organisms, and b) it breaks down in water in 30 minutes or less into chlorite ions, which have no anti-infective effect.

The CD used in topical cleaners and tooth preparations is actually 'stabilized CD' Anthium Dioxide and Sodium Chlorite, and again, is an excellent *topical* preparation, but breaks down very, very rapidly.

Both chlorine dioxide and chlorite break down quickly when they enter the body. Chlorine dioxide changes to chlorite ions in water (and the body is 70% water), small groups of atoms with an electric charge. These ions further break down almost immediately into chloride ions (that have no anti-infection/anti-cancer properties) & then leave the body within hours or days through the urine.

Anti-oxidants (which your body is full of if you eat a decent diet, and which many supplement) also immediately break down CD. Vitamin C for example is used to get rid of the CD taste when it is used as a water purifier.

There is no miracle cure for anything. There is no magic pill that make a 45 year old a 25 year old again. There is no pill that will stop food going in your mouth. There is no pill that will get your ass off the couch. There is no pill that will stop the march of time, mother nature, and biology in it's tracks.

CD is a great water disinfection tool and topical wound cleaner for initial cleaning of wounds, especially dirty wounds. If you think you can mix it with DMSO and rub it on the skin over your pancreatic cancer and cure it, drink it and cure your HIV, or use an enema to rid you of liver flukes you are wrong. Sorry. Life's a bitch. Deal with it, quit wasting your money on crap, and focus on things that DO make a difference - nutrition, exercise, focusing on wellness rather than illness, and living a fulfilled life as best you can...


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

I'll second that ResQ


----------

